
What Open Source Can Do for Music Making - tamarisk_row
https://futurice.com/blog/what-open-source-can-do-for-music-making
======
DeltaTree
I think artists are more interested in safe keeping their techniques from
copycats. People put in a lot of effort to stand out in a over-saturated
market so of course they won't share their tricks.

